# wtb: Whole Porcupine carcass or Guard Hair



## Crazydog (Oct 29, 2008)

I am looking to buy alot.., of Porkys or the long Guard Hair.--I will pay $8 to $10 a Pork.--And $20 a oz for the Hair.--just the Hair off the Backs and above the tails.--the hairs off the sides are too short to use.--I can travel to pickup.--I need several oz. immediately.., if u have any or know of anyone who may.., heres my contact: (406) 653-2056.--or message back on here.--So, Trappers, dont toss them Porks..,. make some extra cash off em".-this season.--keep this Post in mind. Thanks

Crazydog


----------

